
Admit it, Apple fans: Microsoft’s stores are a lot of fun - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/admit-apple-fans-microsofts-stores-pretty-fun
======
pedalpete
I think the problem and opportunity for Microsoft's stores is the relatively
constant changes in products.

Apple has it fairly easy. 4 main products (Air, Pro, iPhone, iPad) which
change rarely, and usually have a long lead up to a new release.

Microsoft will find that in PCs, tablets and phones, keeping store employees
informed of what is on the floor, and the capabilities of these devices will
be a challenge. Particularly with new devices being released every few months.

Of course, this also could make the Microsoft stores more interesting as there
is always some new gadget to see and play with.

------
tomfakes
Hey Todd, you should try buying something in each store. The actual purchase
experience is so different that it's shocking (at least it was for me)

The Microsoft store has the look worked out, but the actual purchase process
is horrible compared to Apple's (still better than most retail stores
though...)

~~~
pedalpete
Can you describe the purchase experience of the Microsoft store Tom? There
won't be one near me for a VERY long time I'm sure.

------
leeHS
If it wasn't for the Microsoft logo at the back, I would have thought this was
an Apple store.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Or a Gateway store.

<http://www.vizwerks.com/porfolio/pages/gateway.html>

